# LM 05/23/2010-New Monsters and Double-Blind



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Literary Maneuvers Competition 05/23/2010-New Monsters and Double-Blind

This time around we're ringing more changes on the standard procedure. Last time we did a blind judging, and that seems to have gone well. Given the wide disparity of writing styles, you can probably tell who wrote what, but that's okay. The anonymous judges are Like A Fox, moderan, Non Serviam, and vangoghsear.
For this round, in addition to the blind judging, we'll have anonymous authors. Simply pm me your story once it is finished, and I'll post it in the WW thread, linking to it from the official contest thread on the LM board. Judges will pm me their scores, and I will post them in the contest thread also. Double-Blind. Okay? Got it so far? Excellent.
The prompt for this round is to "_create a new inhuman monster; nothing out of traditional folklore, fantasy, mythology, or pop culture_". We can thank the inimitable alanmt for the prompt and the quote. It's a difficult challenge if you think about it. No vampires, werewolves, ghosts, zombies. No Cthulhu or orc or Dark Lord. No Coyote or Loki or Mephistopheles. No Pan, no centaur. No afrit or genie from a bottle. No rewrite of Son of Celluloid. Let's be creative, original, and brief.
500 words or less. The competition begins one day early, today, Saturday 5/22/10, and ends at midnight EST Sunday, 06/06/2010.
Are you ready, Dr, Frankenstein?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 22, 2010)

Yay! Monsters! I'm so excited for this challenge.

EDIT: And I like the anonymous author idea. It's a good way to avoid bias.


----------



## moderan (May 22, 2010)

Even if not anonymous, I like the idea of a single person doing the story posting-that way they're all in one place and are easy to find. I'm not actually that concerned about bias with the folks we have on board currently, but it's good to forestall that should it be a concern for someone.
This should be a great round though-lots of room for creatively bent postings.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 23, 2010)

> It's a difficult challenge if you think about it.


 
No comment.


----------



## moderan (May 23, 2010)

Wouldn't that be a roundabout way of saying you have a comment, Mr. OX. What's your beef? Out with it, sir.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 23, 2010)

Er...could it be said it's an easy challenge if you don't think about it?


----------



## moderan (May 23, 2010)

It could be. Just go with whatever crosses your mind and don't bother with any tollbooths to deter the crossing. I find it easy. I'm doing a story even though I'm not competing.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

moderan said:


> Literary Maneuvers Competition 05/23/2010-New Monsters and Double-Blind
> 
> This time around we're ringing more changes on the standard procedure. Last time we did a blind judging, and that seems to have gone well. Given the wide disparity of writing styles, you can probably tell who wrote what, but that's okay. The anonymous judges are Like A Fox, moderan, Non Serviam, and vangoghsear.
> For this round, in addition to the blind judging, we'll have anonymous authors. Simply pm me your story once it is finished, and I'll post it in the WW thread, linking to it from the official contest thread on the LM board. Judges will pm me their scores, and I will post them in the contest thread also. Double-Blind. Okay? Got it so far? Excellent.


Sorry, but imnsho many potential entrants will stay away, simply because they will not be able to polish their submitted entries right up until closing time, as many have been inclined to do in the past. And if you try to work around it by advising entrants not to post until the closing day, you'll miss out on *all those* who can't tell one time zone from another and miss the final bell. :tongue:


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

I haven't seen any of the current crop of LM entrants doing that. Honestly. I think you've put Descartes before the ergo sum in this case, Mr. Ox, sir.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 24, 2010)

*ahem* I continued polishing my entry- even on the last day. Please don't hurt me. But I did ask before the change-over and they said it was ok. sniff
I promise, I won't never do it again.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

You won't never do it again?

So you will do it again?
So you're not sorry?!


No it's-- It's okay. I'm not mad Nathan... I'm just disappointed.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 24, 2010)

Where's that sad smiley. I know I've got it somewheres.

Ah here it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Disappointed" was one my dad's favorite words.  It still manages to get to me even after all these years.


----------

